# New to baitcasters



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Being a hardcore spinning reel user I really want to get into the world of baitcasting reels. What I'm wondering is whats a good midrange baitcast reel ($50.00 - $100.00) to match up with a 6' ugly stick. I currently have a spincast on the rod and absolutely hate it, but I hate to see it just sitting collecting dust. Any advice for a reel would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Cameron, what weight is the rod and what would you be using it for? Bass, cats? panfish? Let us know and welcome aboard!
Salmonid


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Off the top of my head its a medium action 2 piece rod. I'd mainly be using it for bass and cats. Like I said I just want to start off with something simple for getting into baitcasting. I've always heard good things about them so I figure what better time than now.


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Oh man....there's a lot of options for you in that price range. There's the BPS Extreme, Daiwa Megaforce, Abu Garcia Black Max,....etc. etc. 

I think you need to just take that rod with you the store and put a reel on it and see what feels good to you. 

You can also read some reviews on some reels.
http://www.tackletour.com/menuarchive.html


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Like someone said you got alot of options. I will say this though the better the reel the easier it is to control, and less backlashes. Not to say that you can't get a decent one cheap. I would say do some research, like reading reviews for reels in your price range then find a store where you can get your hands on them and check'm out. Hope this helps.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Near the high end of your price but you can get a citica E for 100 bucks at delos from my previous post in this forum. This is an awesome reel. Also you can get a revo for 109 which is an awesome reel also. There is night and day difference between the 50 dollar reels and the more expensive ones when it comes to castibility and control. Some guys i know went cheap on the reel and just cant understand why their reel won't cast well (mainly distance) and why they always backlash. Then they say they hate baitcasters and stop using them. I say save you money when buying a rod if your trying to not spend much money. There are a lot of decent rods for around 40 bucks that will do just fine although they may not be as sensitive as the higher end ones. One mistake i see is guys putting a baitcaster on a rod that is too limber and it causes them to cast not so good. A good baitcast rod will have some backbone but yet have a tip that bends so it can load up and make a long cast. Be careful of the noodle rod that bends too close to the reel seat. Im not saying you need a broomstick for a rod. For example i went fishing with a co-worker one day and he had a baitcaster on a rod that came with a zebco 33, thats the type of rod im saying that doesn't work well with a baitcaster. Also keep in mind if you are fishing from the bank. You need room to cast your baitcaster and in tight spaces one twig catches your lure and pooof. Also casting real light lures can be difficult but not impossible with practice. Good luck on your reel selection.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Great advice Marshall. I second the notion of spending a little extra and getting a decent reel. A really nice rod for around $20 is the Daiwa Megaforce in a 6'6" MH.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

the low profile reels are great for their purpose,but if it's going to serve double duty for bass casting and still fishing for cats,etc,i think your best choice would be a round style baitcaster,with a bait clicker possibly.abu's are tough,quality reels that can be had new for $70-$100.you can't go wrong with those reels for multi-purpose.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

And remember that practice makes perfect. I can't even begin to imagine the time I spent in my backyard practicing casting with my first baitcaster before I became proficient with it. Too many people get frustrated right off the bat and never come back to them. Once you get the hang of casting a baitcaster, you can outcast anyone with a spinning reel.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd go for a daiwa megaforce reel for 59.95, I don't think you can beat it. I'd prefer it over a few of the $100 reels I own!

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_96615_100001001_100000000_100001000_100-1-1

Or the BPS extreme reel for 64.99

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_90338_100001001_100000000_100001000_100-1-1

I own them both and am extremely happy with either of them. I think for a beginner a reel w/ a GOOD magnetic brake is very important. This will easily allow you to fine tune the brake system much easier than a centrifical brake IMO. It will also allow to quicly adjust brake during windy conditions.

I would also take a few bucks and buy yourself a good quality rod for 20-30 bucks. The daiwa 6'6" mentioned previously would be a good choice.

Also practice, practice practice. Start using heavier lures until you get the hang of casting the reel, then downsize. Don't try to start throwing a weightlyess senko on a windy day, you'll get very frustrated very quick!


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I own an older Bass Pro Extreme reel, the one with 5 bearings, and I have not had any issues with it. I have owned it for 3 years now and I use it pretty frequently during the time that I have owned it. The only thing that I have done to it is just oiling and greasing when I put it away for the year.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

I honestly feel that you get what you pay for.

Id recommend the new Citica E's or the Quantum Energy's that are on sale if you can still find any left.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I started bird nesting my Dad's Abu Garcia 2500 with 6 lb test when I was 7 or 8yrs old. After he caught me, he put 15 or 20 lb mono on it. Not only did it make learning to cast easier, it made untangling the inevitable bird nest a lot easier. You can't cast the bigger line as far, but it sure is easier to learn with. Then, you don't get discouraged as fast. Also, use the breaking adjustments on the reel until you get the hang of thumbing the spool, and don't start out trying to cast into the wind. Good luck, and if you get the hang of it, you'll likely never go fishing without a baitcaster again.


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2008)

Any thoughts on the Rick Clunn Signature series at BPS? I'm new to baitcasters , but I'm thinking about picking one of these up and putting it on a Lightning Rod.


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2008)

any another question, when ordering baitcasters, when picking right/left hand retrieve, is the hand you pick the one you will have on the handle? For example, I'm right handed and I retrieve my spinning reels with my left hand, so I'm thinking I would choose left hand retrieve. Is this correct? I'd hate to order the reel just to have to send it back for another. Thanks!


----------



## CDL (May 14, 2008)

The Rick Clunn's are on sale right now for the same price as the BPS Extreme


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

yes,right hand retrieve would have handle on right an vice versa.
some people,like myself prefer the handle on their dominant hand side.i'm right handed,and have always used right hand baitcasters,but use left hand spinning reels.it's really what you are comfortable with.you might want to check some out at a store before buying, to get a feel for what works best for you.


----------



## BassariskY (Sep 8, 2006)

Rick Clunn reels are pretty nice! I have an older version, other than replacing the drag washers, still going strong! 

Right or Left hand, it's personal preference...my buddy is right handed but prefers using left hand baitcaster because it's more comfortable to him.


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

Rt hand reels versus Lt reels like previously stated are personal preference. the advantage with the Lt hand retrieve is your not changing hands back and forth while casting if you are Rt handed. I have used Rt hand retrieve for so long that it would feel unnatural to be on the left.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher (Apr 4, 2005)

just my .02$. I had a bass pro bait casting reel a few years back and it broke the very first day I owned it. *So my suggestion is hands down the shimano citica*. Shimano reels are extremely durable! I have noticed the the lower end diawa reels tend to be a little shaky when it comes to quality. But if you are rich, which most of us are definately not, their high end reels are really good. I think the citica is a great combination for price and quality. If I were in the market for new baitcasting reels, I think i would have to try the citica! GL


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

misfit said:


> the low profile reels are great for their purpose,but if it's going to serve double duty for bass casting and still fishing for cats,etc,i think your best choice would be a round style baitcaster,with a bait clicker possibly.abu's are tough,quality reels that can be had new for $70-$100.you can't go wrong with those reels for multi-purpose.


==========================================================

Some good advice regarding reel style and the above "Old Man"  knows his stuff. Your Ugly Stick should work if it is a mediun action.
Spool your reel up with some 10 or 12# mono to start, suggest a medium price mono so it is fairly limp and be sure to FILL the spool. Attach your weight and set the reel controls per the manufacturers instructions.
Heed the previous suggestion and start with enough casting weight, say 1/2 or 5/8 ounce. Use an overhand delivery, not sidearm to start and use your thumb to control the speed of and stop the spool. Your thumb should be in contact with the exposed side edge of the spool, not the center of the spool and line. If there is wind blowing, be sure to start off casting downwind as that will save a lot of backlash. Hope this helps get you started.


----------



## OldSteelGuy (Dec 13, 2008)

I bought two Shimano Citicas last year. They are great, smoothe and when you get them adjusted there is hardly any worry about backlash. Check them out online. I got rebates last year of $30.00 each. I would use them on rods that are medium but with a little stiffer tip or a medium heavy for flippen and use in heavy cover.

OldSteelGuy


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

For cats it's hard to beat an Ambassadeur 6500 reel (either a c3 or c4) for the money. They're smooth and easy to cast,tough as nails and versatile enough for some bassin' too. Though i'd definitely use a longer,stouter rod for your cattin' (6'6" to 7'6", 15-40 test).


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I like the BPS Clunn reel. Easy to set the magnetic brake system. It was my first baitcaster and it was good to learn on. Presently I am looking at the Abu Garcia reels.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I got my first baitcaster last year - like you are doing now. I did it at the urging of a friend. FWIW, I got an Abu Garcia Black Max because I wanted to eventually graduate to a Revo. I also figured if I sucked at using the baitcaster, then I wasn't out a bunch of money. I really like the baitcaster now...it was not too hard to figure out...just set the brakes right. I got a Revo S for Christmas.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

WOW I hate to say anything bad about advise given here, because it is always spot on, but..... The Ugly Stick you own. Is it for a spin cast reel or a baitcast reel? Ugly stick makes them to be reel specific. The spincast has a much bigger eye closest to the reel. Basspro shops, Gander mountail and Land big fish all have some fantastic combo sets in any price range. My little bit of advice would be to take your set up in to kames or land big fish and check to see if your rig is even set up correctly. Buy cheap till you know what fits you best and practice till your comfortable with your skills and equipment.
thats my 2 cents worth
later
donm


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

Just saw a gander combo today rod im8 graphite 6'6'' m and a 13 bearing baitcast reel for 129.99!


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

wow with all u citica fans out there makes me think maybe i should put my two citicas on the market for resale. i havent touched either of them since i found the diawa tierra which hands down in my opinion is the best baitcaster on the market in that price range. i really like the tierra for ease of use and castability. dont get me wrong ive been baitcasting for about 8 years now so im no pro but not a novice either. ive owned pfleugers, shimanos, abu's, cabelas store brand, and bps baitcasters. if you wanna throw down the extra cash go with the diawa reels. i own 2 lower end diawa's for bank fishin for cats and what not and they out perform my other low end reels hands down. i would also suggest when looking for a starting baitcaster buy one with a magnetic brake because the centrifical brake isnt the easiest to figure out for a begginer. also dont put junk line on it good line makes all the difference in the world even when ur just learning.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Are the Citicas left handed?


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

no they are both right handed retrieve


----------



## MaumeeAngler (May 13, 2008)

how much for one


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Citicas come in both right and left-hand versions. I think the new, smaller 200E (but same size spool) is still about $119.


----------



## Cabin Fever Lures (Jan 14, 2009)

The only reel I have in that price range is a Daiwa Procaster SE that's about four years old. That was the reel I started baitcasting on and it worked good. Most of my reels are more expensive than that now, and I think it probably would've been easier on a better reel. So definately go to the top of your budget. Daiwa Tierra, megaforce, black widow, Shimano citica, Abu silver max, pro max (the gold one), or Revo S.

-CFL


----------

